# So cool!



## Fosdick (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello, I'm brand new to learning about this long cast business. Up untill a year ago I had no idea anyone was casting anything like what you guys are talking, it's very cool! I fish inshore inside puget sound in Washington state. From shore most coho salmon hit very near shore. But a longer cast could get me into much larger chinook. I don't need record setting distance just average long with 1-4oz. Lures. That brings me to my first question, how to compromise shock leader strength against maintaining lure action. What would be a good starting place as far as leader rigging and line weight. Thanks guys any help would be great.


----------



## Fosdick (Jan 19, 2011)

*Sorry*

Sorry, meant that thread for general distance casting forum. Can it be moved? Me chimp.


----------

